# Matsui Television



## DJ (26 Mar 2009)

All working fine, if anyone wants it then just come and collect, no problem, it has the remote control and instructions' black in colour and is about 24 inch screen.

Free to any home that wants it.


----------



## DJ (1 Apr 2009)

Now gone.


----------

